# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  اعتقادات يهوديه

## معاذ ملحم

منقول عن كتاب المسيح في تل ابيب 

د. فايز أبو شمالة : 
بدءاً من 17 مارس 2009، وحتى سنة 2013 سيكون ثلاثة أرباع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قد غرق تحت الماء، وبالتالي سيموت 200 مليون أمريكي غرقاً من الفيضانات، ومن ضمنهم ستة ملايين يهودي .

هذه المعلومات وصلت للمتدينين اليهود قبل سنوات من محكمة السماء، وتنشرها مواقع إلكترونية باللغة العبرية

وتضيف مواقع المتدينين اليهود:

 ستظهر قريباً في أمريكا حكومة تشبه الحكومة النازية التي سيطرت على ألمانيا، وستكون ضد السامية، وضد اليهود، ـ ستنطلق من "شيكاغو" ـ 

وبالتالي سينزل على أمريكا غضب الرب، مثلما حصل لفرعون مصر الذي حارب اليهود، فحلت اللعنة على مصر، وأصابتها الكوارث، والغرق، وبينما سيكون الأمريكيون مهمومون بما حل بهم، ستهاجمهم كوريا الشمالية، والصين بالسلاح النووي، إن العالم مقدم على حرب [ ياجوج ومأجوج ]

 الحرب ستبدأ في نهاية سنة 2008، وتستمر حتى سنة 2014، خمس سنوات حرب، سيموت في الضربة الأولى 2.5 مليار إنسان، وفي الضربة الثانية 2مليار إنسان، أما في ما يخص إسرائيل، فإنها ستهاجم بسلاح نووي، وكيميائي، وسيبدأ الهجوم من الشمال، هذا ما جاء في إجابة السماء على سؤال وجه سنة 2006

وسيبدو هجوم صواريخ حزب الله لعب أطفال، وصفر، قياساً لما سيحل بإسرائيل من دمار، وما سيتساقط عليها من مطر الصواريخ، سيشارك في الحرب ضد إسرائيل كل من: حماس، وحزب الله، وإيران وسوريا، ومصر، والأردن، لأن حكم الرئيس حسني مبارك في مصر، وحكم الملك عبد الله بن حسين في الأردن، سيزولا، وسيأتي بدلاً منهما حكم إسلامي.

 في الحرب القادمة، حرب [ جوج ومجوج ] سيبقى في إسرائيل أقل من 400 ألف فقط من عدد 5 مليون يهودي موجودون اليوم في إسرائيل، وسيضرب إسرائيل إثناء ذلك زلزال، لا يبقي فيها شيئاً، 


وهذه ستكون علامات لظهور المسيح بن داوود، إن زمن ظهور المسيح كما حدده خالق العالم سيكون في نهاية عام 2009، المسيح موجود اليوم في تل أبيب، وسيقود إسرائيل بعد " أولمرت" مباشرة، وهو لا يشارك في أي عمل سياسي الآن، ولا يريد المسيح أن يكشف عن نفسه في هذه المرحلة، فقد حاول " الشباك" جهاز الأمن العام الإسرائيلي تصفيته، ولا يريد اليهود الاعتراف بقدراته في هذه المرحلة، وهو مطلوب للأحزاب الدينية في إسرائيل، ولكنه يحضر نفسه لإنقاذ بني إسرائيل من الهلاك، في الوقت القريب، ويظهر الموقع صورة المسيح بن داوود وهو على ظهر الحصان، يلبس عباءة الحرب، ويحمل سيفاً أسطورياً، يقتحم الصعاب بشكل خارق، ويهاجم أعداء اليهود الذين يظهرون على هيئة عرب في لباسهم الإسلامي، ولهم لحى كثة، ويفرون من أمامه وهم يرتجفون، مهزومون. في هذه الأثناء يواصل البيت المقدس، " الهيكل" اقترابه من الأرض، فقد تم بناؤه في السماء، وسيصل سنة 2015، وبعد عشرين سنة، أي سنة 2035، تبدأ القيامة، ويخرج الأموات من قبورهم. وللتأكيد على صحة ما تتنبأ فيه المتدينون، يعودون إلى التاريخ، وإلى تحقق نبوءات أصحاب الفكرة التي مصدرها الأساسي هو كتابهم الديني "التناخ" وهو الجامع لثلاثة كتب [ التوراة، والأنبياء، والمخطوطات] والمعروف في العالم العربي باسم الكتاب المقدس، العهد القديم. يقولون: لقد تنبأ " التناخ" قبل ألفي سنة بسيطرة العرب على المشرق والمغرب، بينما كان العرب في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن بدو رحل، ولكن حدث ذلك بعدما جاءهم النبي محمد. وقد تنبأ " التناخ بخراب الهيكل اليهودي الأول والثاني، وتم ذلك على يد نبوخذ نصر سنة 586ق. م. وعلى أيدي الرومان سنة 70م. وتنبأ قبل أكثر من عام بانخفاض قيمة الدولار الأمريكي، وقد حصل، وتنبأ بحرب بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في أرجاء المعمورة، وقد حصلت هذه الحرب بين تنظيم القاعدة وأمريكا التي يرأسها جورج بوش، وتنبأ قبل ألفي سنة بأن حصاناً فارسياً سيخرب العالم، وها هو أحمدي نجاد، الذي يشبهونه " بهامان" في طريقة لتدمير العالم بالسلاح النووي. اليوم كما تقول الأسفار العبرية: ستكون الحرب دينية ضد اليهود، وسيجتمع في النهاية كل العالم؛ مسلمون ومسيحيون ضد "أورشليم" وإسرائيل. وتواصل مواقع المتدينين العبرية تفسير تنبؤاتها بالصورة عبر " يوتيوب" وتقول: إن العرب هم أبناء إسماعيل [䨐 Гݝ بمعنى المتوحشون، وهم أقوياء، وكثر، فمعنى إسرائيل بالعبرية، العدل والاستقامة، بينما كلمة إسماعيل تعني: الحشد، والتجمع، أما مصدر قوة العرب فتعود إلى البركة التي حلت بإسماعيل عن طريق أبيه إبراهيم، ومباركة الملائكة له، وبالتالي فإن أبناء إسماعيل ليسوا كفار، إنهم يعبدون الله، ويؤدون خمس صلوات يومياً، بينما نحن أبناء إسرائيل لا نصلي، إن الحرب الآن ليس حرب قوة، وأسلحة، إنها حرب أديان، حرب عقائدية، وهذا مكتوب في "التناخ" : سيكون إسماعيل ضد إسرائيل، قوة روحية ضد قوة روحية، وهذا بخلاف الحرب مع المسيحيين الكفار الذين سينضمون إلى بني إسماعيل، وكي نكون جاهزين، يجب أن نكون مستعدين، والاستعداد الروحي هو المطلوب. ترددت كثيراً قبل ترجمة، ونشر ما سمعته، وقرأته في المواقع العبرية من تنبؤات المتدينين اليهود، ولكن لأهمية معرفة القارئ العربي بطريقة تفكيرهم المستمدة من تاريخهم، والممزوجة بالواقع، وتأثير ذلك وتأثره بحياة اليهود بشكل عام،

 قدمت الترجمة على التعليق. قراءة خاطفة في تنبؤات المتدينين اليهود:

 1- يحاول المتدينون اليهود تطبيق كتابهم الديني "التناخ" على الواقع السياسي والحياتي في إسرائيل، والعالم، ليؤكدون بذلك على صدق دينهم، وصفائه. 

2- متابعة المتدينين اليهود لكل التطورات السياسية، واستغلال الواقع، والمتغيرات الحياتية للتنظير لفكرة الدين اليهودي. 

3- يستحث المتدينون يهود العالم على سرعة العودة لإسرائيل، والنجاة من المنفى قبل فوات الوقت، وذلك لتعويض النقص الحاصل في عدد الولادات في الدولة العبرية، ولتقليص نسبة الهروب منها، ولمواجه الزيادة البشرية المتنامية للعرب في فلسطين.

 4- التخويف من أهم أساليب اليهود، لدرء خطر أعدائهم، وتقويم اعوجاجهم، وفي التخويف من حرب [جوج ومجوج] دعوة للتمسك بتعاليم الدين اليهودي، والتنظير للدولة اليهودية الخالصة المدعومة من السماء.


 5- رفض الدولة الإسرائيلية بطابعها العلماني، والتحريض على الحكومات الإسرائيلية المتعاقبة، وعلى كل الأحزاب الدينية المشاركة فيها.


 6- التحريض على حرب الأديان، وتهيئة العقلية لتقبل حتمية تحققها، وبالتالي سيكون النصر على يد المسيح بن داوود، بن يوسف.


 7- هزيمة إسرائيل في حربها ضد لبنان، وصمود غزة، شكل صدمة لليهود، وانهيار للمعنويات، وفقدان الثقة بالجيش، وبالتالي فالخلاص سيكون على يد المسيح.


 8- النفسية اليهودية التي ترى بكل العالم أعداء، حتى الذين يسيرون في فلكهم، والمخلصون لهم أمثال أمريكا، هم غرباء، جوييم [ ҕٙݝ وأعداء في النهاية، ما لم يكونوا يهوداً، وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن علم مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية هو العلم الإسرائيلي ذاته، خطان من الأزرق أعلى وأسفل رقعة بيضاء، وبدلاً من نجمة داوود السداسية التي في المنتصف، يضع أهل شيكاغو ثلاث نجوم سداسية زرقاء.


 9- امتصاص النفسية اليهودية لكل التاريخ اليهودي الموثق، والتصرف على هدي التجربة التاريخية، من المنافي، إلى التدمير، إلى العزلة، ومن ثم العودة.


 10- الوجدان اليهودي الذي يتمنى خراب العالم، كي يسود وحيداً، معززاً، منتصراً.


 11- التحريض المبطن على الإسلام والمسلمين، والتحذير من الحركات الإسلامية التي تمثل نقيض عقائدي، وتعبوي، وإعداد فكري مخيف لليهود. 



12- التهويل، أسلوب يهودي قديم، يدلل هنا على عدم الرضا عن تصرف الجمهور اليهودي في إسرائيل، ومن ثم التهيئة، والتحضير لدولة دينية يهودية. 



13- لن تقوم القيامة، ولن يصلح حال أهل الأرض إلا بعدما يقام الهيكل المقدس اليهودي، ليسود السلام وجه الأرض، وتعم الديانة اليهودية الوحيدة لكل بني البشر. الملفت فيما ورد في المواقع الدينية، أن المشرفين عليها يتحدثون عن وجود المسيح بن داوود بثقة تامة، وبهذا يتناغمون مع قناعة المسيحيين المحافظين في أمريكا الذين يرون بحرب [ هار مجدون ] وتدمير إسرائيل، وفناء معظم اليهود مقدمة لظهور المسيح المخلص، وانتشار المسيحية، وسيادة السلام بين سكان الأرض، ولكن المتدينين اليهود يخالفون المسيحيين المحافظين بنتائج هذه الحرب التي يرونها مقدمة لظهور المسيح بن داوود، وانتصار الديانة اليهودية، وتعميمها على سكان الأرض. للتوضيح؛ كلمة [هار] تعني بالعبرية: [جبل] ومجدون: مدينة مجدو، مدينة جبلية موجودة حتى يومنا هذا شمال فلسطين، 

والتنبؤات اليهودية بهذه الحرب [هار مجدون] تشترط تجمع كل اليهود في فلسطين قبل اندلاعها، وهذا ما يقتنع فيه المسيحيون المحافظون، فهل حقاً سيظهر المسيح بن داوود قبل أن يتجمع كل اليهود في فلسطين؟ وهل هو موجود حقاً في تل أبيب كما يقول بعض المتدينين اليهود؟ هذا ما ستكشفه الأيام القادمة، وتطور الأحداث!.

----------


## سومانة

مشكور اخي

----------


## سومانة

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا كبير بس الخط صغير والمقالة طويله شوي الي بس حلوة زيك

----------


## نقاء الروح

مواضيع مميزه معودنا عليها 
شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب يا شباب 

و نحن هدفنا : كتابه مواضيع مميزه وطرح افكار جديده

----------


## HAWATMEH

:Bl (13): _شكررررررا معاذ بس اللي احنا نعرفه انه اليهود سينتهوا بطريقه اخرى وحسب ما ورد بالحديث الشريف بارك الله فيك يا صديقي ولكن جميل ان نعرف ما يفكر به القوم_

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووو موضوع حلووو بس هاليهود بحسهم تفكيرهم بعكس الناس

----------


## العالي عالي

كل شي ممكن

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمو ...  :Icon30:

----------

